# [Oracle] Name der aktuellen Instanz per SQL ermitteln



## Thomas Darimont (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!


```
SELECT sys_context('USERENV','DB_NAME') AS instance FROM dual;
```
 
 Ausgabe:

```
INSTANCE
 -------------------------
 orcl
```
 
 Gruss Tom


----------

